# "Conspiracy" threads: policy



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 1, 2008)

Due to the fact that they cause huge quantities of timewasting, posted threads relating to "conspiracy theories" regarding 911, London bombings etc in this forum will be summarily deleted unless they offer new information - please note that "new information" here does not cover new theories or anything apart from actual new, verifiable, credibly sourced facts.

If you feel that you have something new to post please search for topics before posting new threads to see if they have been covered before - you may find our extensive archive useful here.

All moderating decisions are final. Argument regarding this policy will be deleted and persistent offenders banned.


----------

